# Can you dress down a Lange?



## thphon

Hi all,

for quite some time I've been toying with the idea of getting a Lange. My grail watch is a Lange 1, but an 1815 or a Saxonia would be great anyways. To my mind, it makes sense first get an "entry level" Lange before going for the grail, but that's a different discussion altogether...
I've seen quite a few Langes in the flesh, I even worn some (just for a brief moment, but still), I love them, but they are too damn dressy and I almost never dress formally. Has anybody tried to dress any of them down?
If I get one I'm going to wear the crap out of it but I just can't reconcile that.
Do me a favor and help me to rationalize this, I really want to own one haha.


----------



## kritameth




----------



## thphon

that looks awesome! and to my surprise, not out of place at all!
Is that rose gold or white gold/platinum? I can't quite tell. That reminds me, I would buy one with white gold or platinum.
And what about the strap? Looks croc, right?


----------



## GrouchoM

I believe someone here posted an image of one on a NATO a while ago.


----------



## jsohal

I rock my datograph and zeitwerk in jeans and a polo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchEater666

White gold is pretty easy to dress down. I wore my Lange 1 in rose gold all the time with jeans/tee shirt. If it really concerns you, just get a lighter colored strap. Nobody will really care for the most part. I wear my zeitwerk with a hoodie/jeans all the time and it looks fine.


----------



## watchgear

I was going to say it could depend on the strap you have it paired with. Might just work in the casual more than you think. Lange is a top favorite of mine too.


----------



## thphon

GrouchoM said:


> I believe someone here posted an image of one on a NATO a while ago.


I'll look for that, sounds very weird haha but I'm curious now


----------



## thphon

watchgear said:


> I was going to say it could depend on the strap you have it paired with. Might just work in the casual more than you think. Lange is a top favorite of mine too.


What kind of straps do you guys recommend? Croc would be the most formal one, right?


----------



## Cincy2

Black strap. White gold or platinum case. Black or gray dial. Perfect casual watch. 

Cincy


----------



## Sleepysmith7

I’ve had the same thoughts, but have rationalised the ‘does it dress down’ question in my mind...

what I’m left with is I wonder how much gold (white,yellow, rose) would withstand a fair amount of wear. I’m told it’s a scratch magnet, and as much as I’d look after it, I certainly wouldn’t baby it. I’ve never gone down the gold route before so any experience from others would be interesting.

oh well, looks like It will have to be platinum then 🧐


----------



## RonA

Have you considered Lange's ODYSSEUS model? That is their sports watch designed for active people according to their website. You can get that in Stainless Steel and not have to pay the added cost for precious metals.


----------



## djgallo

Not really....it is what it is....there are other watches for dressing down.


----------



## brandon\

Some people think so&#8230;


----------



## thphon

brandon\ said:


> Some people think so&#8230;


Wow! I'm sold!


----------



## thphon

RonA said:


> Have you considered Lange's ODYSSEUS model? That is their sports watch designed for active people according to their website. You can get that in Stainless Steel and not have to pay the added cost for precious metals.


It's too new for me to digest yet, maybe in 10 years (ok, most likely) I'll be craving one haha


----------



## thphon

Sleepysmith7 said:


> I've had the same thoughts, but have rationalised the 'does it dress down' question in my mind...
> 
> what I'm left with is I wonder how much gold (white,yellow, rose) would withstand a fair amount of wear. I'm told it's a scratch magnet, and as much as I'd look after it, I certainly wouldn't baby it. I've never gone down the gold route before so any experience from others would be interesting.
> 
> oh well, looks like It will have to be platinum then ?


I can't answer that, but I do know when you send it to Lange they can add back the missing material to the case to make it look brand new again. I wonder though how much that could cost...


----------



## matthew P

To me any Lange with Roman numerals will be harder to dress down but a non alligator after market strap would be a step in the casual direction as would be a canvas or suede strap. 


•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## mlcor

I wear my Up Down and my Saxonia Annual Calendar with casual clothes all the time (both are white gold). You'd think the AC in particular wouldn't dress down as well, but actually with the dark brown strap, it works just fine. It's all about your attitude, really. Plus I don't dress up very often any more, and I'm not about to stop wearing them...


----------



## ChronicCynic

I don't think it's that big a deal to wear a formal watch every day. People who only have one watch just wear them all the time anyways - my grandfather had a gold rolex and he wore that in shorts and sandals. Although if it really does bother you, maybe a perlon strap may fit the bill? It works wonderfully on my Nomos, but not sure how it'd look on an ALS.


----------



## thphon

ChronicCynic said:


> I don't think it's that big a deal to wear a formal watch every day. People who only have one watch just wear them all the time anyways - my grandfather had a gold rolex and he wore that in shorts and sandals. Although if it really does bother you, maybe a perlon strap may fit the bill? It works wonderfully on my Nomos, but not sure how it'd look on an ALS.


that's true, back in the day was very common


----------



## weisscomposer

I tried looking at that pic of the Lange 1 on a Nato, but then my lunch started to come back up.

In all seriousness, though... that looks terrible.

Haha, nah, okay I'll be serious now. I think the Nato looks okay on the 1815 chronograph. Not great, but it's fine. I also think most white gold or platinum Langes can be dressed down with a strap change. I do wear my pink gold Saxonia Thin on its factory strap with all sorts of outfits--even jeans and a black t-shirt--and I think it works just fine. Maybe some of the more formal-looking watches (such as those with Roman numerals, as others have mentioned) would be harder to dress down.

When it comes to pink gold, however, I've had trouble finding additional straps that compliment the case color. So if you want more versatility with a Lange, I might recommend sticking with silver-colored precious metals.


----------



## thphon

weisscomposer said:


> I tried looking at that pic of the Lange 1 on a Nato, but then my lunch started to come back up.
> 
> In all seriousness, though... that looks terrible.
> 
> Haha, nah, okay I'll be serious now. I think the Nato looks okay on the 1815 chronograph. Not great, but it's fine. I also think most white gold or platinum Langes can be dressed down with a strap change. I do wear my pink gold Saxonia Thin on its factory strap with all sorts of outfits--even jeans and a black t-shirt--and I think it works just fine. Maybe some of the more formal-looking watches (such as those with Roman numerals, as others have mentioned) would be harder to dress down.
> 
> When it comes to pink gold, however, I've had trouble finding additional straps that compliment the case color. So if you want more versatility with a Lange, I might recommend sticking with silver-colored precious metals.


definitely white gold/platinum.
Alright, I have more than I need to go ahead and pull the trigger, let the hunt begin


----------



## ricardopierre

For your consideration...


----------



## thphon

ricardopierre said:


> For your consideration...


Nice! what's that strap?


----------



## ricardopierre

thphon said:


> Nice! what's that strap?


Fella in Ukraine made to order - Vlad Straps found on etsy, highly recommended. Better for me than visconti and fournet straps I have bought at multiple the price


----------



## GrouchoM

weisscomposer said:


> I tried looking at that pic of the Lange 1 on a Nato, but then my lunch started to come back up.


To each his own. I really like it. My only qualm is that the one - piece strap makes viewing the movement impossible.


----------



## mlcor

GrouchoM said:


> To each his own. I really like it. My only qualm is that the one - piece strap makes viewing the movement impossible.


...which would be a crying shame.


----------



## GrouchoM

mlcor said:


> ...which would be a crying shame.


More, a WIS-sin .


----------



## CFR

thphon said:


> Alright, I have more than I need to go ahead and pull the trigger, let the hunt begin


Good! That saves me a step. Glad you've been talked into it!  I never dress up either, and I wear whatever watch I want, including "dress watches." You'll likely get used to the combination instantly, and the "dress watch" distinction will vanish before your very eyes once you see that you're allowed to love both the Lange on your wrist and the jeans or shorts on your legs at the very same time.


----------



## dangdep

I think you can dress it down pretty successfully. I had a Lange Saxonia Thin 37mm. Croc strap for the office, and a Horween leather in brown and one in black for more casual wear. My girlfriend even commented on how cool it was the watch could look very formal and very casual at the same time (unprompted comment too which is rare for her to comment on any of my watches!). 

It’s a heavy watch in white gold so I’d be wary of thinner leather straps or fabric ones, but any lined or thicker casual leather straps should work really well. 

It’s a shame ‘casual’ watches are often associated with Subs or other sporty models. I really like the look of understated, clean watches for casual wear. There’s something very classic about it. Feels like I’m in a mid-1900s period piece. 

Like others have said, there is no reason why casual should equate to 44mm beefy watches. It’s just personal preference in the end. People wear Subs in suits all the time. Why can‘t elegant designs move into the casual atmosphere too?


----------



## immerschnell

dangdep said:


> I think you can dress it down pretty successfully. I had a Lange Saxonia Thin 37mm. Croc strap for the office, and a Horween leather in brown and one in black for more casual wear. My girlfriend even commented on how cool it was the watch could look very formal and very casual at the same time (unprompted comment too which is rare for her to comment on any of my watches!).
> 
> It's a heavy watch in white gold so I'd be wary of thinner leather straps or fabric ones, but any lined or thicker casual leather straps should work really well.
> 
> It's a shame 'casual' watches are often associated with Subs or other sporty models. I really like the look of understated, clean watches for casual wear. There's something very classic about it. Feels like I'm in a mid-1900s period piece.
> 
> Like others have said, there is no reason why casual should equate to 44mm beefy watches. It's just personal preference in the end. People wear Subs in suits all the time. Why can't elegant designs move into the casual atmosphere too?


Totally agree with you. Chunky and "typical" choices like Rolex or those that are more geometric in terms of the case are not requirements for a casual option. I don't do diving or wear watches in water and for that matter don't go swimming hardly ever, though appreciate the technical skill of designing a watch for these purposes. This I wouldn't find myself gravitating to these types ever. Just because many choose this does not make it the only acceptable option. That makes it the norm but I can see one easily pulling off any you are referring to casually. Though I do think it comes down a bit more to the accent elements. For me I don't think I would casually wear a black strap. This is just my preference and color choice of what I normally wear and would find it speaks more to a formal attire that I might wear to work. I think the watch itself could be anything. But the simple component of the strap color is all that I would consider and would easily choose a Lange of any type for a daily basis though I only have one model. I think sometimes it appears that we may become unusually interested in the main event of what watch it is and what brand and when do you see others wearing it but I see it no different than when I go out in jeans. I'm probably not wearing black socks like I do when I wear a suit to work. It's that basic for me of appearance. Other than that I could roll with whatever choice.


----------



## bigclive2011

kritameth said:


> View attachment 15500194


The definition of bravery!!

Sand + water + Lange = 😱


----------



## ShanghaiYoon

Swap the gator out for leather will do the trick. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chatty1

I used to have a YG 1815 automatic that I wore as a daily wearer with pretty much anything. Currently have a datograph which I also wear with anything, don't really dress formally anymore. I never really thought about what other people thought it looked like on me. I just liked looking at it myself hehe


----------



## Vallée de Joux -

brandon\ said:


> Some people think so&#8230;


Call me old fashioned.. But I could never pull that one off 

As for the guys rocking a gold Lange at the beach.. Salute!


----------



## Dunnej

You absolutely can


----------



## Sleepysmith7

Dunnej said:


> You absolutely can
> View attachment 15569602
> View attachment 15569603


That's a nice strap! What is it?


----------



## Dunnej

Sleepysmith7 said:


> That's a nice strap! What is it?


Thanks! It's the "Zurich" strap from A Collected Man


----------



## kritameth

brandon\ said:


> Some people think so&#8230;


Would totally rock that!


----------



## greentimgreen

Dunnej said:


> You absolutely can
> View attachment 15569602
> View attachment 15569603


Wonderful! Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vallée de Joux -

Dunnej said:


> You absolutely can
> View attachment 15569602
> View attachment 15569603


Incredible combination!

That's a dream watch!!


----------



## GrouchoM

It's a lot easier to dress down a Lange than to dress up a smart watch.


----------



## weisscomposer

GrouchoM said:


> It's a lot easier to dress down a Lange than to dress up a smart watch.


I always say it's better to be overdressed than underdressed!

I've got a bespoke strap on order that I think will dress down my Saxonia Thin a bit. I'll post pictures once it arrives.

I'm really enjoying the pictures in this thread, so keep 'em coming!


----------



## jeeeeefff

I've intended to dress down my 1815 as I only dress casually these days. I think you can definitely pull this off.


----------



## jeeeeefff

Previous picture was on barenia double tanned leather. Below is on a black shell cordovan strap.


----------



## weisscomposer

You can check out my review of a (somewhat) dressed-down Jean Rousseau strap posted in the main forum.


----------



## Dancing Fire

thphon said:


> Hi all,
> 
> for quite some time I've been toying with the idea of getting a Lange. *My grail watch is a Lange 1*, but an 1815 or a Saxonia would be great anyways. To my mind, it makes sense first get an "entry level" Lange before going for the grail, but that's a different discussion altogether...
> I've seen quite a few Langes in the flesh, I even worn some (just for a brief moment, but still), I love them, but they are too damn dressy and I almost never dress formally. *Has anybody tried to dress any of them down?*
> If I get one I'm going to wear the crap out of it but I just can't reconcile that.
> Do me a favor and help me to rationalize this, I really want to own one haha.


Yes, Everyday! . T-shirt, flip flops and Khaki pants.


----------



## DatoG

jeeeeefff said:


> I've intended to dress down my 1815 as I only dress casually these days. I think you can definitely pull this off.


This was a successful execution of dressing down the up/down!

Who is the maker?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeeeeefff

This is a barenia leather strap from Atelier Romane, a French artisan. Very satisfied with these.


----------



## Vallée de Joux -

Thats a ballsy move right there!  

Congrats on the beautiful piece



Dancing Fire said:


> Yes, Everyday! . T-shirt, flip flops and Khaki pants.
> 
> View attachment 15630323


----------



## listorene12

If you put one on an aged leather or a silicone strap I'm sure it would dress it down


----------



## Here4Watches

Timely thread for me. I popped into the AD this weekend to try on the Up/Down. In photos, I’m drawn to the pink gold because I just think the blue hands pop next to the warmth of the gold. However, in person, I’m really attracted to the white gold because this watch could be a strap chameleon.

In white gold, on the right strap, with those registers — it’s a sports watch.
Pop it on a croc — it’s a dress watch.

I’ve never considered buying a watch for versatility. I have dress watches. I have sport watches. I wear them for different reasons. This is one of those watches where its flexibility actually adds to the value prop. Can you tell I’m talking myself into buying my first Lange?!


----------



## matthew P

I agree with the idea of extending the range of certain Lange pieces by dressing them down with after market straps...... there’s a thread I started with pictures of aftermarket straps.... some great examples. Hoping to add my own one day 


•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## weisscomposer

Since @matthew P is too humble to link to his own post on after market straps, I'll do it for him  There are some good pics in there.


----------



## MrBlahBlah

I think the 1815 range , with its Arabic numerals, lends itself to dressing down quite nicely. I have the RG up/down and it pairs well with jeans and a sweater. This thread is making me want to put it on my wrist tomorrow!

I’m thinking about putting it on a leather single pass Nato....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ford GT

I have a platinum Emil Lange Moonphase and at 35.9mm is quite dressy. I have it on a gray nubuck strap which dresses it down considerably.


----------



## immerschnell

MrBlahBlah said:


> I think the 1815 range , with its Arabic numerals, lends itself to dressing down quite nicely. I have the RG up/down and it pairs well with jeans and a sweater. This thread is making me want to put it on my wrist tomorrow!
> 
> I'm thinking about putting it on a leather single pass Nato....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Totally correct. I wear mine with a suit and with jeans equally.


----------



## shayanwa

Depends on the Lange


----------



## jeeeeefff

An update - Nubuck from A Collected Man


----------



## thphon

jeeeeefff said:


> An update - Nubuck from A Collected Man


I like it a lot!


----------



## JLittle

I wish ALS wasn't out of my range. As a brand, overall, I prefer them to the Holy Trinity brands.


----------



## middlegear

Absolutely. You can dress down almost any watch but Langes in particular are 3 degrees off what people expect and so it’s that much easier for the wearer to bring them into the occasion.


----------



## mario1971

JLittle said:


> I wish ALS wasn't out of my range. As a brand, overall, I prefer them to any of the Holy Trinity.


And sometimes Lange is no longer in the three?


----------



## JLittle

mario1971 said:


> And sometimes Lange is no longer in the three?


I meant I prefer ALS to the brands that make up the Holy Trinity of Watches. I wasn't saying ALS is part of the Trinity.
But it should be. Like The Three Musketeers still have D'Artagnan


----------



## Redbox02

thphon said:


> Hi all,
> 
> for quite some time I've been toying with the idea of getting a Lange. My grail watch is a Lange 1, but an 1815 or a Saxonia would be great anyways. To my mind, it makes sense first get an "entry level" Lange before going for the grail, but that's a different discussion altogether...
> I've seen quite a few Langes in the flesh, I even worn some (just for a brief moment, but still), I love them, but they are too damn dressy and I almost never dress formally. Has anybody tried to dress any of them down?
> If I get one I'm going to wear the crap out of it but I just can't reconcile that.
> Do me a favor and help me to rationalize this, I really want to own one haha.





thphon said:


> Hi all,
> 
> for quite some time I've been toying with the idea of getting a Lange. My grail watch is a Lange 1, but an 1815 or a Saxonia would be great anyways. To my mind, it makes sense first get an "entry level" Lange before going for the grail, but that's a different discussion altogether...
> I've seen quite a few Langes in the flesh, I even worn some (just for a brief moment, but still), I love them, but they are too damn dressy and I almost never dress formally. Has anybody tried to dress any of them down?
> If I get one I'm going to wear the crap out of it but I just can't reconcile that.
> Do me a favor and help me to rationalize this, I really want to own one haha.


I would say it is subjective as to if this is dressing it up or down.


----------



## Dunnej

Redbox02 said:


> I would say it is subjective as to if this is dressing it up or down.
> View attachment 15694604


 That brown strap is killer. Great look.


----------



## bwatched

"Can you dress down a Lange"
For me that's a bit of a silly question if I'm honest. The times where you can only wear a watch for it's intended purposes is long gone. We don't wear diver watches only for diving, we don't wear pilot watches only when we pilot a aircraft, so why only wear dress watches when you dress up?

I love my Lange 1 and wear it in a great variety of cases, I can't remember the last time I wore a suit......

Here are some pictures with a Lange 1 and a casual look:
L1020680

DO01040372

L1070045

L1080785

L1100887

L1100912


----------



## JLittle

bwatched said:


> "Can you dress down a Lange"
> For me that's a bit of a silly question if I'm honest. The times where you can only wear a watch for it's intended purposes is long gone. We don't wear diver watches only for diving, we don't wear pilot watches only when we pilot a aircraft, so why only wear dress watches when you dress up?
> 
> I love my Lange 1 and wear it in a great variety of cases, I can't remember the last time I wore a suit......
> 
> Here are some pictures with a Lange 1 and a casual look:
> L1020680
> 
> DO01040372
> 
> L1070045
> 
> L1080785
> 
> L1100887
> 
> L1100912


If I ever have a watch that gorgeous, I wouldn't think of dressing it down.


----------



## weisscomposer

@bwatched's photos above are the most beautiful shots of a yellow gold / blued hands Lange 1 I've ever seen. Absolutely stunning. It almost makes me want to switch my grail from a pink gold Lane 1 to this. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## immerschnell

I think these can totally be worn with whatever you like. No need to think it should pigeon hole yourself into formality. It’s like having a garage queen supercar that never gets any mileage except for that one particular circumstance.


----------



## Pongster

Yes. Up down and sideways.


----------



## bwatched

weisscomposer said:


> @bwatched's photos above are the most beautiful shots of a yellow gold / blued hands Lange 1 I've ever seen. Absolutely stunning. It almost makes me want to switch my grail from a pink gold Lane 1 to this. Thank you for sharing!


I really love mine (ref. 101.022) it's a second gen Lange1 with blued hand and printed numerals, a configuration you don't see often. I love the contrast and hint of color it brings to the dial.
Thanks for the compliment with regards to the pictures.


----------



## WatchEater666

Grocery store Lange


----------



## immerschnell

WatchEater666 said:


> View attachment 15703177
> 
> Grocery store Lange


Yes and moreover why not. Bravo


----------



## Cayenne06

Here is an ostrich leg strap I have used a two Langes:


----------



## JLittle

Cayenne06 said:


> Here is an ostrich leg strap I have used a two Langes:
> View attachment 15716637
> View attachment 15716639


Nice straps!

Also, jealous. You have two ALS, and I hope to one day maybe have one ALS.


----------



## Cayenne06

Actually I sold the Grande Lange 1 to purchase the 1815 Chrono. I follow a firm rule of timepiece collection: I never own more than one piece from any brand.


----------



## MrBlahBlah

I went a little wild while I wait for a leather single pass nato to come back into stock...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFR

MrBlahBlah said:


>


I loved the stepped case.


----------



## mario1971

MrBlahBlah said:


> I went a little wild while I wait for a leather single pass nato to come back into stock...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You exaggerated slightly ?


----------



## greentimgreen

My Zeitwerk on ACM grey distressed strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunnej

greentimgreen said:


> My Zeitwerk on ACM grey distressed strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think that's perfect. Wow.


----------



## DatoG

greentimgreen said:


> My Zeitwerk on ACM grey distressed strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that a grey dial ZW? Or black dial WG model?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFR

DatoG said:


> Is that a grey dial ZW? Or black dial WG model?


It's a black dial ZW 140.029. The matte black dial on the ZW can look dark grey in certain lighting conditions. Lange doesn't make a grey dial ZW other than the ZW Date 147.038. To check the ZW metal/dial combinations, scroll down to the bottom of the "Historic Data" tab on the spreadsheet at A. Lange & Söhne - Lange Watch Price & Data Tables.


----------



## Ojnewman91

brandon\ said:


> Some people think so&#8230;


I really don't care much for natos in general, but this looks exceptional!


----------



## Armand68

My 1815 U/D with blue suede strap.


----------



## justcruisin

Question - are you all having success removing the OEM Lange strap off your watches? The leather was pretty tight up against the lug holes and I had a lot of issues trying to dig in there (without damaging the watch) with the forked end of the spring bar took to pull down. I ended up using floss and wedged it onto the spring bar and pulled down, but it took quite a bit of effort to pop them out. Hope I get better at this in the future. Is it pretty typical to expect at some point down the line, there could be small scratches due to continued replacement of straps? Do the steel spring bars that come with this strap in the gold lug holes present a long term issue?

The ACM strap is nice, hoping it holds up to continued use after breaking in. The included clasp rubs up against the strap as I'm looping it in...is this typical? I'm worried that it will wear down the edges of the strap. Regardless, here it is below and I'll take more pics in the future with different wear. Definitely is dressed won. I will say, the Lange strap is top notch and I've grown to consider it an everyday wear strap if I needed it too.


----------



## DatoG

justcruisin said:


> Question - are you all having success removing the OEM Lange strap off your watches? The leather was pretty tight up against the lug holes and I had a lot of issues trying to dig in there (without damaging the watch) with the forked end of the spring bar took to pull down. I ended up using floss and wedged it onto the spring bar and pulled down, but it took quite a bit of effort to pop them out. Hope I get better at this in the future. Is it pretty typical to expect at some point down the line, there could be small scratches due to continued replacement of straps? Do the steel spring bars that come with this strap in the gold lug holes present a long term issue?
> 
> The ACM strap is nice, hoping it holds up to continued use after breaking in. The included clasp rubs up against the strap as I'm looping it in...is this typical? I'm worried that it will wear down the edges of the strap. Regardless, here it is below and I'll take more pics in the future with different wear. Definitely is dressed won. I will say, the Lange strap is top notch and I've grown to consider it an everyday wear strap if I needed it too.
> 
> View attachment 15758871


Looks great justcruisn!

The ACM has quick release bars? Yes?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justcruisin

Yup, ACM has quick release bars luckily. Buckle also doesn’t match the color of the watch, but better for overall wear and tear...desk diving and casual outings in short sleeve shirts .


----------



## depwnz

My trick with 2-tone watches with a rose gold/gold bezel is to dress them down with one-loop blue/green nato strap (either leather or seatbelt type). The quality seatbelt nato looks glossy enough to compliment the gold-ness, but still casual cuz they are nato.


----------



## jeeeeefff

That Lange 1 is magnificent and pairs well with the ACM strap!
Another ACM strap here:


----------



## mario1971

There are watches that look amazing in the evening time. What are we doing? We are waiting for my daughter at school - pre-graduation consultations are in progress.


----------



## justcruisin

Some more casual shots - shorts, flip flops, t-shirt...with the ACM strap


----------



## Dunnej

justcruisin said:


> Some more casual shots - shorts, flip flops, t-shirt...with the ACM strap
> 
> View attachment 15765001
> View attachment 15765003


Yeah, that looks fantastic.


----------



## your9mare

Orange strap can bring out rose gold tone, from A.Lange & Sohne - A special strap for the 1815 Rattrapante Perpetual Calendar


----------



## TimMossoFan

bwatched said:


> "Can you dress down a Lange"
> For me that's a bit of a silly question if I'm honest. The times where you can only wear a watch for it's intended purposes is long gone. We don't wear diver watches only for diving, we don't wear pilot watches only when we pilot a aircraft, so why only wear dress watches when you dress up?
> 
> I love my Lange 1 and wear it in a great variety of cases, I can't remember the last time I wore a suit......
> 
> Here are some pictures with a Lange 1 and a casual look:
> L1020680
> 
> DO01040372
> 
> L1070045
> 
> L1080785
> 
> L1100887
> 
> L1100912


I think a yellow gold case with a blue gator strap is the best two-way combo. It looks dressed up with a suit, but also chills out well with jeans. Once I got a blue gator strap from Camille Fournet for my Langematik, it's gotten a lot more wrist time on the weekends.


----------



## DatoG

your9mare said:


> Orange strap can bring out rose gold tone, from A.Lange & Sohne - A special strap for the 1815 Rattrapante Perpetual Calendar
> View attachment 15772812


I think this looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thadeust

Changed my strap last week to give it more of a summer vibe:


----------



## JLittle

your9mare said:


> Orange strap can bring out rose gold tone, from A.Lange & Sohne - A special strap for the 1815 Rattrapante Perpetual Calendar
> View attachment 15772812


This is an amazing combo. I'd keep it like this permanently.


----------



## GrouchoM

Thadeust said:


> Changed my strap last week to give it more of a summer vibe:
> 
> View attachment 15807454


This looks sexy.....

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## jb.watching

Guys, those nubuck or suede straps several of you have posted look great. The ZW especially cries out for something more causal but nobody (well, one person here) does it.


----------



## DatoG

mario1971 said:


> There are watches that look amazing in the evening time. What are we doing? We are waiting for my daughter at school - pre-graduation consultations are in progress.


Nice capture of golden light

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oleg1987

You can dress it down with a shirt and jeans (or formal shorts), but not with t-shirt or any kind of beach wear I would say


----------



## Thadeust

Oleg1987 said:


> You can dress it down with a shirt and jeans (or formal shorts), but not with t-shirt or any kind of beach wear I would say


That's where the Odysseus comes in


----------



## bkny

Thanks to everyone on this discussion for the suggestions! Just got some ACM straps to dress down my new 1815 Chronograph until work-from-home ends.


----------



## thphon

bkny said:


> Thanks to everyone on this discussion for the suggestions! Just got some ACM straps to dress down my new 1815 Chronograph until work-from-home ends.


that looks very good!


----------



## Thadeust

bkny said:


> Thanks to everyone on this discussion for the suggestions! Just got some ACM straps to dress down my new 1815 Chronograph until work-from-home ends.


Dresses down nicely!


----------



## justcruisin

1st LL game of the season for my nephew...later for a 2-year old's tea party. Works great for me .


----------



## JLittle

justcruisin said:


> 1st LL game of the season for my nephew...later for a 2-year old's tea party. Works great for me .
> View attachment 15845154


I'd have a hard time wearing any of my other watches if I had that.


----------



## GrouchoM

justcruisin said:


> 1st LL game of the season for my nephew...later for a 2-year old's tea party. Works great for me .
> View attachment 15845154


I hope it wasn't a formal tea party being held by the 2 year old.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## justcruisin

Oops was told that closed toe shoes and socks required for a tea party - doggo approved of the change.


----------



## JLittle

justcruisin said:


> Oops was told that closed toe shoes and socks required for a tea party - doggo approved of the change.
> 
> View attachment 15845766


Now you're just showing off (please keep doing it, I can look at that watch a million times and never get bored).


----------



## mario1971

justcruisin said:


> Oops was told that closed toe shoes and socks required for a tea party - doggo approved of the change.
> 
> View attachment 15845766


Actually, great Lange. And what is this strap?


----------



## justcruisin

mario1971 said:


> Actually, great Lange. And what is this strap?


ACM Geneva (Taupe Brown Buffalo) strap. Since my watch is RG, got a cheap RG colored pin buckle to replace the ACM one. I don't worry about desk diving .


----------



## CFR

justcruisin said:


> ACM Geneva (Taupe Brown Buffalo) strap. Since my watch is RG, got a cheap RG colored pin buckle to replace the ACM one. I don't worry about desk diving .


I'm curious, why not use the Lange RG buckle with that fine-looking buffalo strap, if one came w/the watch?


----------



## justcruisin

CFR said:


> I'm curious, why not use the Lange RG buckle with that fine-looking buffalo strap, if one came w/the watch?


Convenience purposes - still really love the Lange leather strap and want to avoid the back and forth swapping in the future. I've also had a really hard time with Lange strap changes since the leather hugs super tight around the spring bar area at the lugs and the pin buckle. Slowly learning best practices with strap/buckle changes...

_EDIT_ and your question pushed me to change it back out to the Lange strap/buckle for work wear tomorrow. Taped the lugs quickly, was able to get the strap in pretty quickly. Looking forward to wearing it tomorrow!!


----------



## CFR

justcruisin said:


> Convenience purposes - still really love the Lange leather strap and want to avoid the back and forth swapping in the future. I've also had a really hard time with Lange strap changes since the leather hugs super tight around the spring bar area at the lugs and the pin buckle. Slowly learning best practices with strap/buckle changes...
> 
> _EDIT_ and your question pushed me to change it back out to the Lange strap/buckle for work wear tomorrow. Taped the lugs quickly, was able to get the strap in pretty quickly. Looking forward to wearing it tomorrow!!


Oh great! When I bought a custom aftermarket strap a few years ago, it came with quick-release springbars. I asked if they could use their little springbar punch tool to modify my Lange strap to accept their quick-release springbars, which they did (even though I really don't swap springbars). That's something to consider, though, if you like to swap straps. I'd bet others here have done that.


----------



## justcruisin

CFR said:


> Oh great! When I bought a custom aftermarket strap a few years ago, it came with quick-release springbars. I asked if they could use their little springbar punch tool to modify my Lange strap to accept their quick-release springbars, which they did (even though I really don't swap springbars). That's something to consider, though, if you like to swap straps. I'd bet others here have done that.


This is a great idea. I already have a new OEM Lange strap coming courtesy of my AD, so I have no issues having someone modify my current one. Will explore this idea...might as well get a third strap as well and see if they are willing to do this for me!


----------



## MrBlahBlah

justcruisin said:


> Convenience purposes - still really love the Lange leather strap and want to avoid the back and forth swapping in the future. I've also had a really hard time with Lange strap changes since the leather hugs super tight around the spring bar area at the lugs and the pin buckle. Slowly learning best practices with strap/buckle changes...
> 
> _EDIT_ and your question pushed me to change it back out to the Lange strap/buckle for work wear tomorrow. Taped the lugs quickly, was able to get the strap in pretty quickly. Looking forward to wearing it tomorrow!!


"Taping the lugs" - does this entail just putting a tiny piece of scotch tape over the back of the lug to prevent scratching as you try to slide the springbar into place?

Also, has anyone moved over the OEM buckle to a new strap? Is that just held in place by a spring bar as well?


----------



## CFR

MrBlahBlah said:


> Also, has anyone moved over the OEM buckle to a new strap? Is that just held in place by a spring bar as well?


Yes, just a shorter and I believe thicker springbar for the buckle. Sometimes requires a bit more force to remove.


----------



## CFR

I normally don't get headaches -- I tend to give them -- but I got one the other day after looking at this dazzling assortment of potential straps when I visited the not-quite-yet-finished Jean Rousseau boutique in their new NYC location (these are just a few):


----------



## Thecroce

Yes


----------



## weisscomposer

CFR said:


> I normally don't get headaches -- I tend to give them -- but I got one the other day after looking at this dazzling assortment of potential straps when I visited the not-quite-yet-finished Jean Rousseau boutique in their new NYC location


I'm looking forward to visiting them this summer while traveling for the first time since the pandemic began. Super excited to see what unique options they have hidden away!


----------



## CFR

weisscomposer said:


> I'm looking forward to visiting them this summer while traveling for the first time since the pandemic began. Super excited to see what unique options they have hidden away!


They did a smart thing in NYC. They relocated, so they're now on an upper floor on a side street (but on 54th St. near 5th Ave., very convenient to many watch boutiques), and their public space is much larger than before. The work area for the strap makers is only about 20 feet away from the public area and is visible from there, so it feels like a true workshop now, not just a "shop here but we make it somewhere else" setup.


----------



## GrouchoM

Any idea of the turn around time? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## jb.watching

CFR said:


> They did a smart thing in NYC. They relocated, so they're now on an upper floor on a side street (but on 54th St. near 5th Ave., very convenient to many watch boutiques), and their public space is much larger than before. The work area for the strap makers is only about 20 feet away from the public area and is visible from there, so it feels like a true workshop now, not just a "shop here but we make it somewhere else" setup.


After the barber, this is my next stop once vaccinated. Agree that the old place wasn't very inspiring, but generally service and choice of hides was always good. Except that one time I let someone mount a new strap and the next thing I hear is springbar tool slipping, it happened twice before my yelling stopped it. Damage was done. My fault, I was being lazy letting them do it.


----------



## kreative

Will have to pay them a visit.


----------



## GrouchoM

jb.watching said:


> After the barber, this is my next stop once vaccinated. Agree that the old place wasn't very inspiring, but generally service and choice of hides was always good. Except that one time I let someone mount a new strap and the next thing I hear is springbar tool slipping, it happened twice before my yelling stopped it. Damage was done. My fault, I was being lazy letting them do it.


That's not your fault.... it's 100% there's. They shouldn't have tried if they weren't capable.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## CFR

jb.watching said:


> After the barber, this is my next stop once vaccinated. Agree that the old place wasn't very inspiring, but generally service and choice of hides was always good. Except that one time I let someone mount a new strap and the next thing I hear is springbar tool slipping, it happened twice before my yelling stopped it. Damage was done. My fault, I was being lazy letting them do it.


Sorry to hear that happened! First time I went there to have them install their newly made strap, I made them so paranoid about how careful they'd need to be that they basically declined, which I appreciated in retrospect. Two of the three people I knew there from a few years ago (one was manager Kelly) are no longer there. New manager is very nice/helpful though.


----------



## csong825

Just got my Hazel saffiano strap from Molequin. Very happy with the look. I think the color pairs well with the pink gold. Quality of the strap is excellent and the handwritten letter was a nice touch. As a side note, the quick release spring bars were definitely worth the 10€ extra as I was quite nervous using my spring bar tool to remove the OEM strap and buckle.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DatoG

csong825 said:


> Just got my Hazel saffiano strap from Molequin. Very happy with the look. I think the color pairs well with the pink gold. Quality of the strap is excellent and the handwritten letter was a nice touch. As a side note, the quick release spring bars were definitely worth the 10€ extra as I was quite nervous using my spring bar tool to remove the OEM strap and buckle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice! I have looked at molequin myself; how thick is their version of the safiano strap? I got a safiano strap from another vendor and I found that mine is quite thin -2mm uniform.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thadeust

csong825 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice strap! I like the combo!


----------



## csong825

Thanks! I haven't measured myself but the Molequin website says 2.5 mm. It feels a little thin but it doesn't feel cheap. I also find it more comfortable than the OEM strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DatoG

Here is a black nubuck ostrich&#8230; let me know guys and gals if you like?!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thadeust

DatoG said:


> Here is a black nubuck ostrich&#8230; let me know guys and gals if you like?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Been wondering what an ALS would look like on a darker colored stingray or ostrich leather. I like it. Dressed down but not too dressed down.


----------



## DatoG

Thanks Thadeust!


----------



## Bhanu Chopra

Absolutely! Just need to dress down the strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hollywood Quiet

If you agree with me that it looks good on a NATO then yes you can certainly dress it down as much as you like there are a thousand different NATO straps of different finishes from Barn rugged to Silky materials so you can do whatever you want


----------



## Hollywood Quiet

I actually prefer the Zulu over the NATO though for this type of Watch


----------



## justcruisin

Glad to see some recent examples of brown straps with white stitching with RG lange. I was on the fence about getting a cordovan strap with white stitching down the side, but think I will jump on it now. On my way to Hawaii and swapped to my ACM nubuck strap, tshirt + flip flops + shorts!

Also love it sometimes when moon is away and the day/night dial is on full display. This watch is a work of art .


----------



## Benzsiam

To me, nowadays nice timepiece can go along with casual or dress up as long as you dress nicely.

All my timepieces go with everything.


----------



## justcruisin

So...lesson learned after a few months, follow watch forum recs and get a Bergeon tool. Just used it today and changing out the pin buckle so I can use the Lange pin buckle on all straps was easy. The cheaper Amazon kit I bought initially had a fork that was too small and I've definitely cut up the edge of my Lange strap. I've had to use the floss method to remove the Lange strap from the actual case itself, but have not tried with this new tool. Can someone recommend if they usually push the springbar off using the 3.2mm or finer 1.2mm fork? So far on the Amazon kit, no luck with the finer fork. EDIT - answered my own question, the 3.2mm larger fork worked like a charm.......

All a fun learning experience and the scratches are part of that . Still tape the lugs, so doesn't show except for inside of the lugs.

To make strap changes easier, have Delugs leather strap (sim to Lange) with quick change springbar + navy saffiano on the way. Will see how they work out . EDIT 2 - since the new Bergeon tool has solved my problems, Delugs leather strap has been substituted with a Dark Brown Mud Brown strap.


----------



## justcruisin

Pics below - Navy Saffiano and Dark Brown Mud. Navy Saffiano works really well (especially with the darker blues in the day night dial), the Dark Brown Mud&#8230;not sure how I feel about the contrast stitching but will give it time. The Lange OEM strap is still the best.


----------



## DatoG

TRICK OR TREAT










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

DatoG said:


> TRICK OR TREAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love that....!

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## DatoG

GrouchoM said:


> I love that....!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Thanks GM!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyc2la

DatoG said:


> TRICK OR TREAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks fantastic! 

Who makes the strap, if you don’t mind sharing?


----------



## Thadeust

DatoG said:


> TRICK OR TREAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Great minds think alike (or fairly close to each other at a minimum).


----------



## JLittle

Thadeust said:


> Great minds think alike (or fairly close to each other at a minimum).


We need a wrist shot of that please.


----------



## Thadeust

JLittle said:


> We need a wrist shot of that please.












Here you go. Fall appropriate!


----------



## DatoG

nyc2la said:


> Looks fantastic!
> 
> Who makes the strap, if you don’t mind sharing?


Custom Delugs… as off the shelf is too thin for my taste and I want threads on edge 

Very happy with result


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DatoG

Thadeust said:


> Great minds think alike (or fairly close to each other at a minimum).


That is hilarious! Nice color 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLittle

Thadeust said:


> Here you go. Fall appropriate!


thank you. that's sharp!


----------



## Thadeust

DatoG said:


> Custom Delugs… as off the shelf is too thin for my taste and I want threads on edge
> 
> Very happy with result
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got mine also from Delugs, but not custom. 

Can you share which custom options you picked? Been thinking about a custom Delug but not sure where to start. 

Did you also use Delugs springbars or did you use the ones that come with your ALS?


----------



## DatoG

Thadeust said:


> I got mine also from Delugs, but not custom.
> 
> Can you share which custom options you picked? Been thinking about a custom Delug but not sure where to start.
> 
> Did you also use Delugs springbars or did you use the ones that come with your ALS?


Ahhh… well I like QR spring bars, but his 20mm were a little short; but I used. When compared to the OEM spring bars, they were probably 1mm short on each end.

The OEM spring bars are pretty beefy. 

I’m theory i could replace but not sure with the notch.

I will send you the dimensions 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jb.watching

Custom alcantara in brown, made to Lange specs in terms of padding, taper etc. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schoutedeni

On a leather NATO. it’s an acquired taste










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## time+tide

Time to do the dishes casually…


----------



## ApeForWatches

Personally, I wouldn't wear one with shorts and a t-shirt, but it can be worn with polo shirt and long pants, especially if it's a Saxonia (indices) or an 1815 (Arabics).


----------



## arolex

thphon said:


> Hi all,
> 
> for quite some time I've been toying with the idea of getting a Lange. My grail watch is a Lange 1, but an 1815 or a Saxonia would be great anyways. To my mind, it makes sense first get an "entry level" Lange before going for the grail, but that's a different discussion altogether...
> I've seen quite a few Langes in the flesh, I even worn some (just for a brief moment, but still), I love them, but they are too damn dressy and I almost never dress formally. Has anybody tried to dress any of them down?
> If I get one I'm going to wear the crap out of it but I just can't reconcile that.
> Do me a favor and help me to rationalize this, I really want to own one haha.


I think the Lange with a pair of jeans, crisp shirt and loafers would look great.


----------



## watchpanda

brandon\ said:


> Some people think so&#8230;


So cool!!! Love it!


----------



## justcruisin

I still wear mine with shorts + tshirt and pair the original brown strap to my brown rainbows. Lately though, been wearing long sleeve Henley shirts that provide some protection for the watch and still be super casual.

Since I was helping another forum member with photos of a blue saffiano strap, thought I'd post for everyone. I've had this strap for a long time, and this is only the 2nd time I've used it. It definitely isn't casual, but keeps things interesting...


----------



## diracpoint

I put mine on an olive strap, even though it wears quite casual even with OEM black alligator ...


----------



## Jetrider

brandon\ said:


> Some people think so&#8230;


That’s exactly what I would do! Wonder If a Lange would hold up to EDC


----------



## bmiller1

thphon said:


> What kind of straps do you guys recommend? Croc would be the most formal one, right?


Croc would definitely look formal if you opt for shiny leather. Go with the one with matte finish and you can dress down your Lange that way.


----------



## CFR

Jetrider said:


> Wonder If a Lange would hold up to EDC


Langes are pretty robust, definitely not fragile. I'd worry more about the strap than the watch.

Check these out:


----------



## Pongster

Jetrider said:


> That’s exactly what I would do! Wonder If a Lange would hold up to EDC


Why not? I wore one everyday for weeks a few years back.


----------



## rangefinder.m

Got this one from misterchrono today. 100 bucks only. What do you guys think?


----------



## CFR

Michael Yuen said:


> Got this one from misterchrono today. 100 bucks only. What do you guys think?


If you paid $100 for the photos, then I think you overpaid. But they're really good photos!

If you paid $100 for the watch, then I think it's stolen (and you underpaid).

Let's see the movement!


----------



## rangefinder.m

CFR said:


> If you paid $100 for the photos, then I think you overpaid. But they're really good photos!
> 
> If you paid $100 for the watch, then I think it's stolen (and you underpaid).
> 
> Let's see the movement!


Here you go


----------



## GrouchoM

Michael Yuen said:


> Here you go
> View attachment 16524552
> 
> View attachment 16524551


I think I see a "Made in Yugoslavia" stamp on a bridge. 


Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## rangefinder.m

GrouchoM said:


> I think I see a "Made in Yugoslavia" stamp on a bridge.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


I'm sure you got that right 😆


----------



## nsy

Indeed you can! Here’s my 1815 U/D with an aftermarket strap. Makes the watch very versatile. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

